# Au Pair Opportunity in Shanghai! - Chinese Now



## Chinese-Now (Jul 11, 2012)

What is Au Pair?
Au Pair is the French term used to give reference to young students, who wants to learn a foreign language and the culture of the chosen country. The Au Pair program consists on finding these students a family (usually the family has small children) which will provide them with housing, food supply and a monthly allowance. The Au Pair job is to teach the family kids English, playing with them, helping to do their homework, driving them to school, help with the housework and so on.

To become an Au Pair
The requirements to become an Au Pair are:
-You need to be between the ages of 18 and 29
- You must be fluent in English without a strong accent
- You must have a clean criminal record
- Have a strong interest in China and/or a desire to learn

Benefits
The Au Pair Program has several advantages for the students starting with the following points:
-You only have to work 30 hours per week, which gives you plenty of time to do sightseeing and getting to know China.
- As part of the Au Pair in China program, you will receive at least 8 hours of Chinese classes per week. This will help you to learn Chinese at a rapid rate and since you are living with a Chinese family you will have the chance to practice at all times.
-You will experience the real life style of China; you will become a connoisseur of their customs and even an acquirer of their traditions.
________________________________________________________________________________
Phone: +86 21 32503778
Chinese Now Language Center, Shanghai, China


----------

